# in android app text automatisch kopieren



## jonasjav (3. Jan 2013)

hallo,
ich hab mich jetz seit kurzen mit der android programmierung beschäftikt ich hab eine app geschrieben und da drin möchte ich einbauen das eine automatisch string in die zwischhenablage kopiert wird 
danke im vorraus


----------



## deetee (3. Jan 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Info und viel Erfolg dabei!


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Jan 2013)

menu - How to copy text programatically in my Android app? - Stack Overflow
ClipboardManager | Android Developers
Copy and Paste | Android Developers
hilft vlt.....


----------

